# Kinky Twist



## empericalbeauty (Sep 20, 2007)

..Okay so this is a rather odd question to be asking considering that there is only a handful of women on this site that might have done this style. I am kinda strapped for cash and the hair you use to do the twist is 4.99$. Well see, I bought regular ol Nappy hair for .99 cents cus I figured I could somehow manipulate the hair to gain the same results I would have had if I used the hair you are supposed to use.

Okay so my question is:

Is this going to fly? I mean, I dont want any surprises. I am willing to take the chance but has anyone tried using the regular kinda hair? I know it will still be twists but I want it to turn out like I used the Kinky twist required hair.

I make things really complicated. If anyone can decipher my question amidst all the ramblings, and can efficiently answer it, I would love you for life. If you are lucky, I will adopt a kid and name it after you! (Just kidding. Lets leave that to celebs, shall we?)

But seriously though. Help?!?!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ..Okay so this is a rather odd question to be asking considering that there is only a handful of women on this site that might have done this style. I am kinda strapped for cash and the hair you use to do the twist is 4.99$. Well see, I bought regular ol Nappy hair for .99 cents cus I figured I could somehow manipulate the hair to gain the same results I would have had if I used the hair you are supposed to use.
Okay so my question is:

Is this going to fly? I mean, I dont want any surprises. I am willing to take the chance but has anyone tried using the regular kinda hair? I know it will still be twists but I want it to turn out like I used the Kinky twist required hair.

I make things really complicated. If anyone can decipher my question amidst all the ramblings, and can efficiently answer it, I would love you for life. If you are lucky, I will adopt a kid and name it after you! (Just kidding. Lets leave that to celebs, shall we?)

But seriously though. Help?!?!

I understand your question and imho, I would not try it with the cheaper hair. I've had kinky twists but I used the right hair for it. However... I've had some other weave-type styles too and I found out the hard way that you really need to stick with what you KNOW will work. It is just not worth the embarassment. I hope this helps you some!! Good luck


----------



## Saja (Sep 20, 2007)

Whats "nappy hair'?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 20, 2007)

Nappy looking hair? ;P


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 20, 2007)

nah...its like..i guess I shouldn't say Nappy hair..Its just Jumbo hair....I forget what its called.

I am too broke for the hair I am supposed to use. That stuff costs 5 dollars a pop. Last time I braided someone's hair I used 4 packs. Thats 20 dollars. ::coughs::,.....that being said, I am broke.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2007)

I would love to chime in here and help ya, but I am very, very confused...

Can you explain more explicitly what it is you mean, both style and hair products? Maybe I can learn something here too.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 21, 2007)

cheapie hair only looks nice in tightly done braids....esp. cornrows

but on TWISTS...is a recipe for disaster!

the hair is more exposed and likely to unravel and get that nappy unkempt look

when i had cornrows i used the cheapie hair but it looked very nice for like 3 months straight....a good thing to use is mousse...i use the ones in the blk haircaire section

also use jam for your hairline

o i know what hairstyle you're reffering to...honestly with your face i think cornrows would look better

you have a nice face structure it would show that off more


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

These are the kinky twists:

Attachment 36179

this is the hair I bought:







The hair I should have bought:


----------



## Aprill (Sep 21, 2007)

I think that for that kind of hair style, it will be just fine now if we were talking microbraids, lol...

And totally OT Grace, lol when I read the title I was about to put it in the sex forum, lol DUH to me!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that for that kind of hair style, it will be just fine now if we were talking microbraids, lol...
And totally OT Grace, lol when I read the title I was about to put it in the sex forum, lol DUH to me!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol i wasn't even thinking that way until you mentioned it lol


----------



## Aprill (Sep 21, 2007)

haha yeah my mind is dirty right now, LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol. Well, Google did show me a few kinky pictures when I was looking for pics to put up.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 21, 2007)

i say cornrows lol

theye look better than kinky twists anyway IMO

plus they look WAY better with the hair you have


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont know how to maintain cornrows..


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 21, 2007)

its easier than kiny twists

jam (let's jam by soft sheen carson) on your hairline

mousse on the cornrows

wear a durag scarf at night


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG, _those_ are kinky twists?!?! I LOVE those!



They are soo cool and elegant looking. I just didn't know the proper name for it. I so wanna do that to my hair now! I may need a second pair of more experienced hands to assist though. Hmm, that's got me thinking...

Also, I heard the regular $1 stuff referred to as "Jumbo packs" too. It's the stuff comprised of kanekelon, right? I think that is very good for all kinds of braids, but maybe not optimal for twists.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 21, 2007)

It also depends on the braider, i know some ladies that can make notebook paper look good for weave!!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, _those_ are kinky twists?!?! I LOVE those!



They are soo cool and elegant looking. I just didn't know the proper name for it. I so wanna do that to my hair now! I may need a second pair of more experienced hands to assist though. Hmm, that's got me thinking...

Also, I heard the regular $1 stuff referred to as "Jumbo packs" too. It's the stuff comprised of kanekelon, right? I think that is very good for all kinds of braids, but maybe not optimal for twists.

Omg! I love your reaction. You got me weak laughing. Lol!..But I have to warn you, since you have really long hair, get ready to stock up on the hair. cus you might need it.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 21, 2007)

It might work, but I don't think it'll look exactly the same, although it might be cute. The only time I use the synthetic jumbo hair if I want cornrows, because that stuff tangles SO bad. I'd try to look around at some places to see if you can find some cheaper hair with a more similar texture to the kinky hair.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg! I love your reaction. You got me weak laughing. Lol!..But I have to warn you, since you have really long hair, get ready to stock up on the hair. cus you might need it. Yeah man! Kinky twists to my buttocks!!!! I can see it now!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

I started the twisties! I am braiding it myself. You ladies were right. it doesnt look much like kinky twists BUT its still twists. I attached some photos of it. You can see my neck and fabulous

necklace!!!!!!!!

Attachment 36192

Attachment 36193

Attachment 36194

Attachment 36195


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are so CUTE...I've seen people wear their hair like that, I like it a lot. It's kinda like the style called Senegalese Twist.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

Its kinda like the same thing, yeah! I will post the finished product. I am so happy!!!!!


----------



## monniej (Sep 21, 2007)

i think it's looking really good. i was going to say hold out for the more expensive hair, but from the pics you're working it out! can't wait to see the finished product. hey, maybe a tut is in order! i'd love to give this a try myself!


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it's looking really good. i was going to say hold out for the more expensive hair, but from the pics you're working it out! can't wait to see the finished product. hey, maybe a tut is in order! i'd love to give this a try myself! I agree! It looks so shiny and fabulous!




I wanna see it when it's all finished. Pretty please...take a picture when you're done! I envy your hands, I can never get my hair looking that good in braids, much less twists, but I gonna try it sometime soon now... I should get to practicing!


----------



## MsMe (Sep 21, 2007)

They're cute. Can't wait to see the results. Hmm...might just be my next style


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 22, 2007)

I am done twisting my hair!!!. Sorry I look exhausted but I have been braiding for at least 7 hours so I am allowed to look like crap.



..Anyways, I am going to curl the twisties to give it a smoother appearance.

Enjoy:!!!

Attachment 36219

Attachment 36220

Attachment 36221

Attachment 36222

Attachment 36223


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2007)

Very well done! Bravo! And it took you only seven hours to do that all by yourself? I am humbled. If you were here in SoCal, I'd pay good money to have my hair done up like that!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, I took breaks like a 2 hour break. I started around 12. Left the house at 2. Got back at 5:45ish. Started back at 6. finished at 12:30


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 22, 2007)

good job i like!


----------



## MsMe (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cute! I like the color. Please post a pic after you curl the ends.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 24, 2007)

Girl, you did a AWESOME job. I like it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2007)

Good Job.

I like it up (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks great! I had been reading online about kinky twists so I could do them in my daughters hair, but haven't found much info on how to do them w/extensions. So I have just been doin reg individual braids w/extenions. Can you tell me how you did it with extensions? I assume its similiar to individual braids and how you wrap it before the braid, but not sure. Or maybe post a tut!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 24, 2007)

you can do it with extensions just as you would do it while braiding hair with extensions. just remember that you should start off with regular braiding then divide it into two and start the twisting.

I have been getting a lot of compliments on my hair especially from men (surprise), my boyfriend being the greatest fan.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you considered placing African curls at the ends?


----------



## make79 (Sep 24, 2007)

Man, I wish you were in GA so you could do my hair. Your twists are nice


----------



## KellyB (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am done twisting my hair!!!. Sorry I look exhausted but I have been braiding for at least 7 hours so I am allowed to look like crap.



..Anyways, I am going to curl the twisties to give it a smoother appearance. 
Enjoy:!!!

Attachment 36219

Attachment 36220

Attachment 36221

Attachment 36222

Attachment 36223

Oh That is AWESOME looking. uggh. My fine old straight hair won't do nothin'. You did a fabulous job!!!!!! I wouldn't have had the patience.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you considered placing African curls at the ends? No..what are those?..Do I have to use the rods and dip in hot water? Cus I just burnt the ends but I am open to suggestions!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good. I never thought you could do twists without kinky hair. I may try this one day.


----------



## lece01 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Kinky  Twist

The hair you purchase is used, not only for cornrows, but also Senegalese twist.  They are similar to the Kinky twist, but smoother.


----------

